# Nother question



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF 2 people are living under the same roof, and ones a man and ones a woman, and the man dosnt want the woman to see what hes watching on his puter, can one company separate the 2 when installing their service so that neither sees what the other is watching?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha ha ha ha, erase your history, but believe me she is probably smarter than you and will find it anyway.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, shes as dumb as me on puter stuff.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Each of you have a separate computer. If only one computer, have your own log in password and log out each time....James


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If you use firefox as a browser, you can go to the menu and click "open a private window" it won't keep the pages you visit. If you use IE, you can go to tools, internet options, general and delete history and click on "delete browsing history on exit". If you don't even want your ISP to know what you been looking at, use TOR.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I like the two users setup idea. It's about as close to having two separate computers as you can have without having separate computers. Each person has their own logon. 

Only problem I can see is if one gets up from the computer and the other sits down to it immediately, before the first person logs off. Most computers let you set up how long the thing will sit idle before you'd have to re-enter the login info so that if either of you did get up and walk away and not be able to get back quickly, neither of you would remain logged in.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We are going to have 2 separate putters. She is satisfied with a tablet like small screen thingie. Im not.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> We are going to have 2 separate putters. She is satisfied with a tablet like small screen thingie. Im not.


Whether it's one with two user accounts or two computers, your content can always be protected with a password. Just password protect your user account.

In the case of one computer with two user accounts, each user account will have its own bookmarks, browsing history, and even security settings. If you password protect your user account, the only way another user can view your browsing history is to know your password.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I'd suggest taking a closer look at your living arraignments.. Having to hide in your own home is never a good sign.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Sounds like she wants to access your Harddrive ! , fordy:huh:


----------

